# Fitting boots!



## Horseylove (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi there, I need help concerning my konigs komet boots. I sent them to a boot stretchers to stretch them (wide calves) and when they came back, the whalebone was coming out of the back, a seam ripped, causing a tear in the calve area, and there was stretch marks all over it!! What infuriates me the most, though, is that they pretended nothing was wrong. Do you know if I would be able to force the company to buy me new boots (I don't have enough money otherwise) or if konigs has a warranty? Thanks for the help!! :wave::wave:


----------

